# instead of a sound-hole and pick-guard, how about



## stuart g7 (Jan 17, 2018)

instead of a sound-hole and pick-guard, how about a pick-hole. a hole in the shape of a pick-guard in the same location as where the pick-guard would be. Seems like an obvious alternative but I have yet to see one. It seems surreal like a Magritte painting- you know, the guy walking with an umbrella and bollo hat and a rock is the cloud above him... forget it, if you don't know what I mean by that....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

I like your alternative guitar design concept!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you attach a carpenters rasp where the pick guard usually goes and have the business end of the rasp facing outwards you will soon learn that a pick guard is not really needed and that true knowledge is only obtained through suffering.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> If you attach a carpenters rasp where the pick guard usually goes and have the business end of the rasp facing outwards you will soon learn that a pick guard is not really needed and that true knowledge is only obtained through suffering.


/thread.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting designs !
I would be interested in bracing patterns discussion of quite standard diameter excentric soundhole.

As I understand, Martin founder made the first hollow bodies inspired from cello and the archtop are still made that way. Now, flat tops are either ladder braced or X-braced, X-bracing differing on different brands/models.

So, how is bracing reorganized with these non standard models ? How does this alter sound ?


----------

